# what medication are you on to help?



## TTC#1Amanda

hi ive now had 6MCs and just wondering what everyone elses medication they take to help prevent another MC?

My last pregnancy i was on heparin and folate and asprin...and been doing some research and am wanting to ask spec for prednisone and metorminn and maybe HCG injections....

Just wanting to see what everyone else is taking ??

thanks


----------



## bumpyplease

im sorry for your losses sweetie.

ive had 4mc and this time i was put on progesterone until 13 weeks although tests showed i dont have a progesterone issue. I am now 28 weeks with a healthy boy!
i know lots of other people that have been put on progesterone also and are having successful pregnancies this time round so it might be worth investigating.

good luck!


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

aww thanks hun for the cheering up, glad to hear about these miracle babys it makes me have hope!! 

Thanks,

Im going to the fertility spec in a days time and im hitting him up with all the types of stuff i can take and see if i can just take it all..and hope for the best.


----------



## amandakay

I am currently 8 weeks and recieving the hcg injections once a week. I have only had one spotanious miscarriage at 7 weeks (aswell as a molar pregnancy) and my doctor offered it straight to me. He told me not many doctors will do the treatment, he is the ob in the area who would. But so far so good! I go for an ultrasound next Thursday at 9 weeks!


----------



## FeLynn

I interested to see what everyone is taken, I have had 3 losses but my dr thinks its just bad luck since I have kids. I know women who have had kids and still have issues with future pregnancies. Good luck to all you ladies hoping for sticky babies.


----------



## Twinkie210

I also took progesterone until 13 weeks. I only had one MC, but my progesterone tested low during that pregnancy and I had symptoms of low progesterone during my other cycles. So far I am 30 weeks pregnant with a healthy little boy! I also had a previous pregnancy with no complications. My Dr. said that progesterone may not be necessary, but it would not hurt the baby at all so he was willing prescribe it.


----------



## Jakkiw2

amandakay said:


> I am currently 8 weeks and recieving the hcg injections once a week. I have only had one spotanious miscarriage at 7 weeks (aswell as a molar pregnancy) and my doctor offered it straight to me. He told me not many doctors will do the treatment, he is the ob in the area who would. But so far so good! I go for an ultrasound next Thursday at 9 weeks!

Me too, I lost 3 all before 5 weeks.. Doc said right as soon I you get a positive test get your butt in here for injections.

Its the pregnyl hcg 5000 mg injections - but im sure it is progesterone ..

Seven weeks and counting (not my chickens though) x


----------



## wookie130

I take 1 low-dose aspirin a day, and 1 100mg vaginal suppository of progesterone before bed.


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

thanks ladys, if anyone else has anything else to add that would be great..

Ive asked my doctor for HCG injections and he said he'l assess it when i fall preg again so hope all goes well for the ladys who are currently preg and using medication.


----------



## gumb69

Sorry to hear about your miscarriages.
I have had 6 as well.
I am currently 6 weeks pregnant and i'm on
1) Clexane 20mg Injection daily
2) 25mg Predisolone Steroids daily
3) Crinon Gel (progesterone) Suppositories x2 daily
4) 2 x75mg Asprin Daily
5) 6mg Estrofem daily
6) 4.5mg LDN
7)5mg Folic ACid
8) Vit D3 2400iu daily
9)5000 Pregynl injection twice weekly
10) Intralipid transfusions every 2 weeks.

It was found i had immune issues,so before getting pregnant i went on a course of humira injections for a month.
Best of luck.
I'm freaking out, because there is physically nothing else i can take.
My stomach is black and blue from the blood thinners.
best of luck xxxx


----------



## gumb69

With my daughter i forgot to add i stayed on cyclogest suppositories until 38 weeks and the LDN until 38 weeks. x


----------



## LadyBug183

So sorry for your losses :hugs:

I had 2 MC's and when I got pregnant third time my OB/Gyn prescribed Prometrium(progesterone) 200mg/day, Aspirin 81mg/day, Vit E & D, and Folic Acid/day.
I took the progestone from 4weeks(day of my bfp) until 12weeks. I continue Aspirin until 18weeks.

A lot of research shows early MC's (after seeing hb) are related to low progesterone so if you didn't have testing done to give you a reason for the mc, most drs will prescribe progesterone for your next pregnancy. I truly believe this is what has helped sustain this pregnancy.

Best of luck to you in your future xx :flower:


----------



## FeLynn

LadyBug183 said:


> So sorry for your losses :hugs:
> 
> I had 2 MC's and when I got pregnant third time my OB/Gyn prescribed Prometrium(progesterone) 200mg/day, Aspirin 81mg/day, Vit E & D, and Folic Acid/day.
> I took the progestone from 4weeks(day of my bfp) until 12weeks. I continue Aspirin until 18weeks.
> 
> A lot of research shows early MC's (after seeing hb) are related to low progesterone so if you didn't have testing done to give you a reason for the mc, most drs will prescribe progesterone for your next pregnancy. I truly believe this is what has helped sustain this pregnancy.
> 
> Best of luck to you in your future xx :flower:

see I am a little pissed off at my dr. I was seeing a female obgyn when I first got pregnant in march 2012 (3rd loss) she checked my progesterone and HCG levels. I told her she was too far for me to travel so I went back to my male obgyn I had with my 1st loss in sept 2011. I told him my progesterone dropped from a 13 to 11, He refused to listen or even check my levels again. I then lost my baby at 13.2 weeks, her little heart just stopped she measured correctly and there was nothing wrong with her they did testing. So I have no clue why she just died?:shrug::cry:


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

yes i asked my Ob for prostegene (sp?) for the next cycle and he said thats fine because it does no harm either way..

But my last MC my tests came back fine with the levels at 6weeks it was 77 after that they didnt test it again so it is a bit of an unsure thing since they didnt do repeated tests for it to make sure it didnt drop.


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

gumb69 said:


> Sorry to hear about your miscarriages.
> I have had 6 as well.
> I am currently 6 weeks pregnant and i'm on
> 1) Clexane 20mg Injection daily
> 2) 25mg Predisolone Steroids daily
> 3) Crinon Gel (progesterone) Suppositories x2 daily
> 4) 2 x75mg Asprin Daily
> 5) 6mg Estrofem daily
> 6) 4.5mg LDN
> 7)5mg Folic ACid
> 8) Vit D3 2400iu daily
> 9)5000 Pregynl injection twice weekly
> 10) Intralipid transfusions every 2 weeks.
> 
> It was found i had immune issues,so before getting pregnant i went on a course of humira injections for a month.
> Best of luck.
> I'm freaking out, because there is physically nothing else i can take.
> My stomach is black and blue from the blood thinners.
> best of luck xxxx

sorry for your losses...and wow would be horrible taking all those..amazing what we do to create the special gift..

I was wondering with your MC when did you MC? and did you have any tests in particular to discover what was causing them? 

:hugs:


----------



## gumb69

Hiya,
Intially we were going through fertility treatment using the napro programme and they thought it was hormonal problems that was preventing us from conceiving and holding on.I also only have one ovary and one fallopian tube.
My first m/c was early around 5 weeks.
My second m/c was at 10 weeks, but it was a partial molar pregnancy. I had a DNC at 10 weeks. We weren't allowed to ttc for 3 months to make sure that the hcg levels stayed low. Thankfully we conceived on our very first month we were allowed to try. I think the DNC helped and the laparoscopy i had done, i think i had a good cleaning out.
I then got pregnant 4 more times after having our daughter, but i just kept miscarrying early 4-5 weeks, even though i was on hormonal support throughout my cycles.
So we went to the IVF clinic and they thought it was immune issues as i can get pregnant.
So we did a test called "Chicago Blood Test" It cost us a &#8364;1000 and it's not routine to test,but they strongly recommended that we take the test. It came back elevated at 39.4. ANything about 30 is high and they recommend humira injections. It basically lowers your immune system and things called Tumour Necrosis Factor. THey think that when i get pregnant, my body thinks it's been invaded so this TNF sprays the embroyo and kills it. It's not the same as natural killer cells.The humira injections only stay in your body for 16 weeks,so i'm now on intralipid transfusion at &#8364;300 a go to keep my immune and cells down low.
I also had 20 other tests and it cost us over &#8364;3000 in tests and the chicago blood test was the only think that they could point towards. I also had my ovarian reserve tested and it was low.I did all the usual, progesterone,prolactin,thyroid.
Best of luck with your journey and i hope you get your rainbow baby soon.x


----------



## babydrms

Currently on
1. Vivelle estrogen patches x4 every other day
2. 1.5 mls. Of progesterone in oil /day
3. Estrace. 2 Mg vaginally /day
4. Endometrin 100 Mg x2 /day
5. Lovenox twice /day
6. Aspirin 81 Mg /day
7. Metformin 500 Mg /day
8. Prednisone. 10 Mg twice /day
9. Claritin 10 Mg /day
10. Pepcid 20 Mg twice /day

Also have autoimmune issues and diagnosis of a few genetic thrombophilias...anyone else? Pa(2)L's by IVF - FET. Looking for others with PAI - 1 mutation and Factor XIII mutations. Best of luck to you all.


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

i just found out im preg again with HCG at 23 yesterday, and this pregnancy is straight after my previous MC, i started my Heparin, and asprin, folate 5mg, and im starting progesterone on Tuesday..

See how this time goes..dont think i have any more hope left after 5MCs i kept doing research on progesterone and MTHFR gene etc and everything that comes back is pretty much just the heparin asprin and folate..which i was taking the previous time anyway and no success.


----------



## Jox

I lost my 1st son at 36wks. My 2nd son was then delivered at 34 wks as he'd stopped growing so with my 3rd son I was in aspirin daily and daily injections of clexane from bfp till delivery (aspirin stopped at 36wks) and I got to 38+wks in my pregnancy after not getting passed 35+ wks with a live baby x


----------

